# Help - I've just killed my rooster - what did I do wrong?



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 16, 2013)

My Buckeye Rooster is not quite 1 year old. He developed a respiratory problem a few days ago and no local vet will see him. No nasal discharge, just sneezing and open mouth/beak breathing.


I gave him one dose/injection of Tylan 50 and treated with Vet RX two days ago - small improvement. I gave a second dose/injection of Tylan 50 and Vet RX tonight and within 5 minutes he was dead in my arms. He started gasping for air, falling over, his comb turned purple and he died.


I am devastated. What did I do? How do I ever forgive myself?


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 16, 2013)

comb turning purple is usually a sign of a heart attack/heart failure. the stress from getting handled and shots may have aggrevated some form of heart trouble that he already had.... unless you get a necropsy there is no sure way to know.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 16, 2013)

If I somehow hit a vein/vessel when giving the Tylan could that have caused a heart attack?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 16, 2013)

What is the vetRX and the dosage given? Also the Tylan dosage and where did you give it? Were you able to pull back on the needle before the injection? Those are for future thoughts.


I do want to say PLEASE.. do NOT beat your self up over this. Generally with CRD/ MG there are secondary infections that can occur also. CRD/MG does effect internal organs also. I know you are heartbroken, you were trying everything you could to help him. I am glad he went quickly though. So sorry!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 16, 2013)

Vet RX is a "natural" remedy - basically camphor and other smelly stuff. You put a drop under each wing and on their beak. Kinda like rubbing Vicks on your chest when you have a cold. 

I gave him the same treatment two days ago. 

I also gave the same to a hen in the flock and she went right back to eating sunflower seeds. 

We gave him his shot, put him down, he started pecking at the seeds, and then started gasping and falling over. Literally he died within minutes.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Anaphylactic shock? He could of had a reaction to the second shot? Building up to the reaction after the first one? 
I have never given my chickens shots,  didn't even really know you could.  
So sorry that happened.  But with farm life these things happen.  Forgive yourself and learn for next time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 16, 2013)

The internal symptoms of MG are listed below- a key one I Bolded. You may have hit a vessel or not...  hope this info helps you a little. I have a poultry farm and I LOVE my babies too, so hugs to you. Very sorry about your boy.

MG or CRD as it is called is not just a "cold" in chickens.... the outward symptoms are cold like however it is a BACTERIAL infection and causes internal damage. One reason vets are hesitant to see chckens is that if they take a blood sample or do a PCR (throat swab test) and it is positive - these are sent to labs BTW- most states will quarantine your flock as it is oftena reportable disease. The options from that point are 1. close flock with guidelines to follow if not followed steep fines. Our state is $5000 fine.* OR* kill all birds in the flock. The only way to eradicate it from your flock is to kill the whole flock and start over, with MG clean stock, or shock dipping hatching eggs. 

Signs/symptoms
	Coughing.
	Nasal and ocular discharge.
	Poor productivity.
	Slow growth.
	Leg problems.
	Stunting.
	Inappetance.
	Reduced hatchability and chick viability.
	Occasional encephalopathy and abnormal feathers.

Post-mortem lesions
	Airsacculitis.
*Pericarditis.*
	Perihepatitis (especially with secondary E. coli infection).
	Catarrhal inflammation of nasal passages, sinuses, trachea and bronchi.
	Occasionally arthritis, tenosynovitis and salpingitis in chickens.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just filled my incubator on Sunday with eggs from him and his girls. Now I have to hope for some little Buckeyes to fill their dad's place in my heart.

Thank you Southern.


----------

